# price per acre of grazing land to rent???



## bumblebee_ (7 February 2011)

Anyone have any idea? Ive been offered a plot of 30-40acres to rent and the farmer has told me to make him an offer! I'm in Essex if thats any help!!! 

 lol 

Thanks in advance


----------



## martlin (7 February 2011)

Around here (Lincolnshire) it fluctuates around £100 per acre per grazing season, March till October.


----------



## bumblebee_ (7 February 2011)

sorry should have included... I needed a rough idea of a cost per month?


----------



## Lady La La (7 February 2011)

Im in Essex, and I pay 150 a month for 5 acres and a couple of stables, if that helps?


----------



## akashapachamama (7 February 2011)

I have a friend who pays 2500 per year for 7.2 acres of grazing and an extra plot where she put up some stables and a feed room.

that would be 347 per acre per year and about 29 per acres per month.
this is in south cambs near the boarder with essex


----------



## landlover (7 February 2011)

Hi I am just about to take on 17.5 acres and they are still deciding the rent, as an idea somewhere between 150-200 per acre per year, I am based in South Leeds if thats any help.


----------



## Faithkat (7 February 2011)

Difficuly one to answer.  I rent almost 4 acres from the local council which costs £700 for a 10 month lease; I have to provide and maintain stock-proof fencing and had to pay to have water laid on.  There is a 1.67 acre field up for rent round the corner which is £100 a month but we are in the New Forest . . . . . 30-40 acres would cost thousands per month round here in the unlikely event that much became available


----------



## Dolcé (7 February 2011)

I would offer 120 per acre per year, that is just above the going rate, if you have been offered the land the farmer will know that is a fair offer and that you are not trying to rob him, you might have to up it a bit.  You should really do some local digging though and find out what the average is in your own area, local to us it is around 80 per acre per year


----------



## bumblebee_ (8 February 2011)

thanks will do


----------



## crickx (27 April 2011)

Hello everyone - we rent a barn conversion on the Welsh/Shropshire border which formed part of of and old dairy farm (the owners live next door in the main farm house). We also rent 5 acres of grazing land (not particularly good quality in terms of drainage etc) with 3 stables, a feed room and small courtyard, which is right next door to the barn conversion.

Having read some of the posts, does anyone think we are paying over the odds at £500 per month for the land and stables etc (excluding the barn conversion)?


----------



## tabithakat64 (27 April 2011)

Where abouts in Essex are you?  
A friend of mine has been looking for grazing land for nearly a year with no success.  
Just to give you and idea on the Herts/Essex border she was paying £25 a week for ten acres including water but no storage etc.

Crickx what you pay would be in the middle of the range I'd expect to pay around here for those facilities.


----------



## Adamsidsaph (6 July 2016)

Hiya land lover can u contact me I'm in Leeds and looking to rent some land. Let me know 07842235754


----------

